# Werbt Einen Freund + 50k Gold !



## JackBlack2668 (18. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute. !!!

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann.
Das sollt ihr natürlich nicht umsonst machen, ihr bekommt von mir 50k Gold
wenn ihr euch World of Warcraft kauft und mindestens 2 Monate Spielzeit kauft (z.&#8199;B. mit einer Gamecard Prepaid 60 Tage).

Sobald ihr bezahlt habt und ich das Mount einlösen kann bekommen ihr die 50k Gold.
Bevor ihr euch darauf einlasst, solltet ihr wissen das Ich nicht vor habe einen neuen Char mit euch zu Leveln, 
aber das Soll nicht heißen das Ich euch gar nicht helfe falls mal Hilfe bei einer quest gebraucht wird oder ihr eine Frage habt stehe ich auch da natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.

Das Ganze wird auf dem Server Aman'thul stattfinden bzw. Ihr bekommt das Gold auf diesem Server !!!

INFO: Alles Amazon Preise
World of WarCraft - Battlechest 2.0 = 9,99&#8364;
World of WarCraft: Wrath of the Lich King (Add-on) = 9,99&#8364;
World of WarCraft: Cataclysm (Add-on) = 9,99&#8364;
World of WarCraft - GameCard (60 Tage Pre-Paid) = 21&#8364;

Solltet ihr nur an dem Gold interessiert sein reicht es Battlechest 2.0 und die GameCard zu kaufen.

Falls ihr Interesse habt meldet euch unter:
Skype: damy2668
ICQ: 433305584
InGame unter: Ðaimøshkaahl Aman'Thul
oder hier per PM


Wenn ihr interessiert seid aber der Goldbetrag erscheint euch zu wenig bin ich gerne bereit zu verhandeln.


----------



## JackBlack2668 (19. Juli 2012)

Immer noch aktuell !!


----------



## JackBlack2668 (21. Juli 2012)

Rolle der Auferstehung ist jetzt auch im Angebot


----------



## JackBlack2668 (22. Juli 2012)

Thema kann beendet werden bzw gelöscht angebot steht nicht mehr !!!


----------



## JackBlack2668 (23. Juli 2012)

/push


----------

